# EMT -  B   Isn't this abnormal 3 1/2 months



## chicsurfs (Nov 15, 2015)

3 x's a week 4 hrs a night? What is the norm?
It's a well known college but you'd think you would get more then 2 rides with parametics or Emt Inter. Vs Paramedics Idk that part yet.

This book is huge! Emergency Care & transition 10th edition.

I got the book early.  Classes I want to go to atart in Jan.  I want to study before.  What parts ahould I really know the nost the be prepared and ready in advance?

Thanks


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 15, 2015)

Mine was 4 hours a day, twice a week and lab for 6 hours every other week, going for a full semester. No ride time (but this has since changed to 48 hours of ride time) when I went through. 
And the book isn't that big. You should see the multi-book sets for medic school.
As for being prepared. Take an A&P class with your EMT class. It'll make you a better provider in the long run.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (Nov 15, 2015)

Thats about the norm for a EMT B class. I would recommend to study patient assessment.


----------



## planetmike (Nov 15, 2015)

Actually reading the chapter(s)  before each lecture will help immensely, and put you far ahead of most of the people in your class. It is a lot of material, and it is very easy to get behind. That said, be careful about reading too far ahead, or you’ll get confused.


----------



## Martyn (Nov 15, 2015)

chicsurfs said:


> 3 x's a week 4 hrs a night? What is the norm?
> It's a well known college but you'd think you would get more then 2 rides with parametics or Emt Inter. Vs Paramedics Idk that part yet.
> 
> This book is huge! Emergency Care & transition 10th edition.
> ...



Is that all? For how long? And only TWO rides????? And its a 'well known college'????????
Sorry but to me it sounds more like an Emergency First Responder course than an Emergency Medical Technician course. (FYI, my EMT course was nearly 5 months long, 480 contact hours plus 100 hours ride-a-long (ALS) and 10 hours emergency room).


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sounds like a standard EMT course. The information is pretty simple but can be overwhelming for some. I'd say focus on learning the concepts behind the steps (rather than just trying to memorize steps) and it will give you a good foundation going forward.


----------



## chicsurfs (Nov 15, 2015)

Martyn said:


> Is that all? For how long? And only TWO rides????? And its a 'well known college'????????
> Sorry but to me it sounds more like an Emergency First Responder course than an Emergency Medical Technician course. (FYI, my EMT course was nearly 5 months long, 480 contact hours plus 100 hours ride-a-long (ALS) and 10 hours emergency room).


Yes it is indeed a EMT - B class and I made a miatake it's from Jan 5th until May 27th.
Were only gettinf  2 ride a longs thoigh?  Cape Fear College, NC
They have Intermediate and also Paramedics/ Rn extra yes it's a very well known college


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 16, 2015)

chicsurfs said:


> 3 x's a week 4 hrs a night? What is the norm?
> It's a well known college but you'd think you would get more then 2 rides with parametics or Emt Inter. Vs Paramedics Idk that part yet.
> 
> This book is huge! Emergency Care & transition 10th edition.
> ...



Sounds about right. I was 4 hrs x 2/week. 2 ride alongs and 1 ER. 
I'll second what Transport Jockey said, wait til you get to medic lol. 
A&P. Know how things work. Having an idea of how the assessments work wouldn't hurt. Study A&P some more. Maybe touch up on what kind of meds you will deal with. Go back to A&P.


----------



## Jane (Dec 18, 2015)

Mine was one semester (August-December) with lab class (3 hours) two nights a week and lecture (4 hours) one night a week. We were required to do 6 ambulance ride alongs with the city agency, 2 ride alongs with a rural agency in the next county over, 4 ER rotations, and 1 OB rotation.


----------



## LaceyA (Jan 4, 2016)

Mine was 5 hours a day 3 days a week from Jan to April and 3 -12 hour shifts on a truck and 1- 12 shift in ER! Good Luck! Reading ahead is great and i always looked at the chapter slides before class or printed them to make notes!


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 4, 2016)

My first round was a semester long, 2 days a week for 5 hours.
Second time around was in the summer so: 3 months, 3 days a week for 6 hours a day.
Both times we only had to do 1 ride along for 12 hours and had to have 5 pt contacts.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 4, 2016)

0800-1830 Mon-Fri and 0800-1630 Sat, at least 10 pt contacts on a rig and at least 10 pt contacts in a ER. The class was 1 month long.


----------



## Jane (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow. It seems like my program is the abnormal one. Haha.


----------



## BeccaFire386 (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm starting mine in February and it's four and 25 mins three days a week. And I know right? I had no idea the book would be so huge haha


----------



## Jane (Jan 12, 2016)

BeccaFire386 said:


> I'm starting mine in February and it's four and 25 mins three days a week. And I know right? I had no idea the book would be so huge haha



Honestly, I opened that book like twice, at most. I wish I hadn't spent the money on it.


----------



## BeccaFire386 (Jan 12, 2016)

Jane said:


> Honestly, I opened that book like twice, at most. I wish I hadn't spent the money on it.


Well, I wish I'd known that before I spent a ton of money on it lol


----------



## RedAirplane (Jan 12, 2016)

The book is very useful for the tests and NREMT. Read it!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2016)

Jane said:


> Honestly, I opened that book like twice, at most. I wish I hadn't spent the money on it.


Sounds like you missed out on a lot


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Sounds like you missed out on a lot



We had four hour lectures every week, and the power points were mostly from the book. I graduated the program on the Dean's list, so I think I did pretty well.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2016)

Jane said:


> We had four hour lectures every week, and the power points were mostly from the book. I graduated the program on the Dean's list, so I think I did pretty well.



Such lofty standards!


----------



## Scmedic08 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mine was at a tech college but we started when in the summer and lasted 6 months going 2x week for 4 hours. I remember a lot more ride time than that though, I believe I did 10x 8-12 hr days on the truck. That truely helped when I got out in the real world.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Jan 20, 2016)

I got mine with the army. Our class is 6 weeks minus some days here and there.


----------



## LanceCorpsman (Jan 25, 2016)

mine was 5 weeks. 8 hours a day. Got to love the military


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 25, 2016)

Martyn said:


> Is that all? For how long? And only TWO rides????? And its a 'well known college'????????
> Sorry but to me it sounds more like an Emergency First Responder course than an Emergency Medical Technician course. (FYI, my EMT course was nearly 5 months long, 480 contact hours plus 100 hours ride-a-long (ALS) and 10 hours emergency room).



480 hours? Wow! My state only requires/required 130 hours plus about 20 hours of practicals. Sounds nice that you got a really in depth course, but I don't think that is anything near the norm in most places.


----------



## Chad (Jan 31, 2016)

Mine is 252 hours. 2 x 4 hour nights a week, 8hrs. every other Saturday. 20hrs. ER & 20hrs. EMS clinicals. Started end of September and will end the first week in March. The program is through a regional hospital not a college or tech school.


----------



## Charity (Feb 9, 2016)

The one I'm going to take is 3x a week, about 4 hours a night for a semester, so if mine is anything to go by, yours sounds pretty standard!


----------



## cchamberlain97 (Mar 28, 2016)

Martyn said:


> Is that all? For how long? And only TWO rides????? And its a 'well known college'????????
> Sorry but to me it sounds more like an Emergency First Responder course than an Emergency Medical Technician course. (FYI, my EMT course was nearly 5 months long, 480 contact hours plus 100 hours ride-a-long (ALS) and 10 hours emergency room).


if you don't mind me asking, where did you take your course?


----------



## Martyn (Mar 28, 2016)

Fortis College, Mulberry, FL...they are no longer there though


----------

